

Ask HN: Good chatroom software for a website? - jrpt

I am looking for chatroom software for a website. Does anyone know of good plug-and-play software I can use? I'd rather not reinvent the wheel. Basic requirements are: custom skinnable, usernames use the same ones as on my site, and only JS/CSS integration is required (I don't want to have to manage running my own server just for this). Pay per month is expected so long as it's not too high. Thanks.<p>For example, Stripe has a chatroom, looks like they made it themselves with Socket.io:<p>https://support.stripe.com/chat<p>...I'd want something like that, but without anonymous users, and automatically using the same username from my authentication system, and never having to run my own server.
======
Yaa101
I do not know what other platform you use for your site but check out this:

<http://frug.github.com/AJAX-Chat/>

------
clicks
Oooh, integrated with your authentication system. What kind of stack are you
working with?

And, are you open to considering some IRC-based chatroom? Implementing a
chatroom with socket.io can be a pretty big pain by the way, and very possible
not worth the time you'll have to invest writing something like that.

------
clicks
<http://www.olark.com/> perhaps?

~~~
jrpt
Not quite. (I actually use something similar to Olark already)

What I mean is: I want all the users of my site to be able chat with each
other from a single chatroom, using the same username they have for my site.

